# The 747 experiment



## Ermundo (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you guys seriously ever thought, whenever traveling by air, about the sheer power jet engines need to produce, in order to get an airplane off the ground? If you click here, you'll get a good estimate. The link leads to a video on youtube, which shows an experiment done using a Boeing 747.


By the way, Lord of the Rings music is used for almost the entire video.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 29, 2007)

nifty, lol


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 30, 2007)

i kinda figured that from the title...


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 30, 2007)

Blinks
blank look












Why?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 31, 2007)

*goes from a slightly depressed looking blank to nearly giggling* 

  

Poor little things...


----------

